# Just to brighten your day - Noah :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I love this guy, he is quite the character!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Noah is just the prettiest bird!

Also loving the mouse mat!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Noah is beautiful! What kind of bird is he?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I shall pass on your admiration to the handsome boy himself!  
Nadley Noah is a Kakariki  (and a little rascal  )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, there is my very favorite little Noah!! :jumping:

I've missed you, buddy. :hug:

Thanks for brightening up my day, Niamh. *


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Niamh!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok but can we talk about the mouse pad--I love the mouse pad. I love it almost as much as I'm sure Noah loves the mouse pad because it has him on it, and who could possibly not love that cute little face!? 

Great picture, Niamh  Certainly brightened my day considerably


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Ok but can we talk about the mouse pad--I love the mouse pad. I love it almost as much as I'm sure Noah loves the mouse pad because it has him on it, and who could possibly not love that cute little face!?
> 
> Great picture, Niamh  Certainly brightened my day considerably


Lol Noah is starting up his own label


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay! Our cute little Noah is looking so deliciously adorable as usual and I also love his mouse pad...and his Giant MacBook. Such a little techno hipster he is


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YAY my favourite little rascal, he is simply divine I can see tee-shirts with his likeness being a winner for sure.
Thankyou so much for a moment of loveliness.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Lol Noah is starting up his own label


Noahrmani: The Newest Fashion in Yellow and Red--Coming to a designer store near you just in time for the holidays!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

You're right, he brightened my day!  he is so cute! and I love that mouse pad! can I have one?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I have learnt something new today, Noah is a fan of Chelsea F.C!  
I'm not even going to talk about José Mourinho! 

Here in my household we are more fond of the teams that usually wear red uniforms.
We root for Benfica (favourite Portuguese team) and for the chosen English team are also somewhat fond of Manchester United.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Much more brighter now.  He is so very handsome and clearly has a great personality!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> I have learnt something new today, Noah is a fan of Chelsea F.C!
> I'm not even going to talk about José Mourinho!
> 
> Here in my household we are more fond of the teams that usually wear red uniforms.
> We root for Benfica (favourite Portuguese team) and for the chosen English team are also somewhat fond of Manchester United.


Haha I couldn't tell you anything about Chelsea (or any other team for that matter  ) as its Luke that's the supporter - I reckon Noah has a bit of a snarl on his face as he's approaching that picture  (don't tell Luke)


----------

